# Pompano on fly!



## Capt. Bob Quarles (Mar 16, 2008)

It's been a while since I posted.....even Capt. Wes got onto me!

When Chris shut down the old PFF, I even forgot my password, but I'm back and logged on again...
I'll do better with posting pics and answering flyfishing questions.

I hope I remember how to post pictures........

We had so much success on Saturday's charter, I had to go back out on Sunday by myself with the fly rod. We have been doing pretty well with pink jigs, so I tied up some clouser minnows with a pink wing and some heavy eyes on #1 hooks, and that was the ticket for the "Pensacola Permit"...although I had to scale down to 15 lb. fluorocarbon leaders... not good with all the bluefish and spanish that are on the beach right now...I only caught 2 pompano on fly on Sunday, but it was really windy.

Anyway, I knew you flyfisherman would appreciate the pic and the report, they are out there in good numbers, go get 'em!

Here's a couple more pics of some happy fisherman... each of them withthe first pompano they ever caught!










Dr. Eric Mutz was thrilled with this beauty...










Jim Eanes his cousin Mike from Colorado with Mike's first pompano ever.. on Saturday's trip we caught sheepshead, spanish , specks and some nice flounder..... but all those were caught on light spin tackle....


----------



## d45miller (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for the great report! Good to hear from you.


----------



## Capt. Bob Quarles (Mar 16, 2008)

Thanks guys!

Eric .... good luck tomorrow....I have to warn you.....if you post any of those places we talked about, I'll have to post that picture of you I got from Clay!

yeah... you know the one......it sure is cute....


----------

